# 120 Gallon



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello i was looking to stock my 120 gallon and am looking into tank mates.....

I have a 2 inch managuense, a 3 inch jack dempsey, an 8 inch severum, and a 3 in texas....

I was thinking about wolf fish(what type is best for my situation) but i dont know very much about them
I don't think this is an option but the red tail barracudas prob wont work either right?
or is there a better match in the non cichlid dept
anyone have any suggestions

thank you


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

The barracudas arent aggressive enough to put in your tank, I know its ironic that "barracudas" arent aggressice enough but they arent. They actually do best in schools, I've actually been thinking about setting up a tank for these guys. You can try the wolf fish, but I've heard of wolfs taking down larger fish than themselfs.

As far as what fish you have and matching fish up, I would go with a pike. In my 150 I have two jacks, an electric jack, flowerhorn, and a pike. Deppending on the breed of your pike they wont get too large and are aggressive enough to hold off your other fish.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

flowerhorn in cohab







ive thought about trying that......

haha and ive had a red tail but i dont know how they would fair in that situation
i was thinking about trading my cousin my texas for his oscar

I was looking into some non cichlids to spice up the tank


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

andymellon4 said:


> flowerhorn in cohab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I got the flowerhorn free from work so I figured what the hell haha. He hasnt killed the electric jack yet which is odd because the jack hasnt grown an inch.

As far as non south americans its going to be hard to match up other fish with them, you can do differnt kinds of cats. I actually have clown loaches and havent had an issue yet, pictus cats would probably do fine as long as you have some sort of coverage. I can take a look tomorrow at work for ideas, I'm getting pretty tired and scratching my head at the moment haha.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

any ideas...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> any ideas...


Eventually the jag will take up that tank almost by itself. I would just totally restock with a fahaka puffer (no tank mates) They can get to be about 17" and are said to be mean sobs


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I dont really wanna do a solitary tank in my 120....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think red or green terrors could work, but they can get 12"+ and 8" respectivly. I would just grow out what you have as eventually you will have a footlong oscar and jaguar and 3 other 6-8" fish


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

well my cousin decided that he wanted to keep the oscar and i gave him the texas cause he realluy wanted him....

now i have even more space to fill haha


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

so i cleared out the 120 and i am starting fresh

Any great ideas for a non solo tank
and no piranhas!
I am looking at sonmething interesting

responses would be much appreciated!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> so i cleared out the 120 and i am starting fresh
> 
> Any great ideas for a non solo tank
> and no piranhas!
> ...


What sized fish are you looking at? What's a general criteria? Like do you like size, colour large groups, aggression. Personally i would do something like a festae with a bunch of "smaller" cichlids, but it seems you were already headed that route with a jaguar.

Define interesting:


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

trimac haha

but i know thats prob and awful idea

I was thinking abiout trying some kind of large cat with some large cichlid(around 12 incher)
and than two medium sized ones

and 
idk what else would go good
I was told a gar but i dont know of any gar that would fit in a 120( not a needle nose)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> trimac haha
> 
> but i know thats prob and awful idea
> 
> ...


Gars would outgrow this, but your idea of red tail or hujeta barracudas would work and their similar. Gulper catfish are neat, but they can only be in species tanks and arnt cheap.

bichers are cool as well as lima shovel nose (tough they are pretty much the max size of fish you can keep. A fire mouth colony would be cool as well.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> trimac haha
> 
> but i know thats prob and awful idea
> 
> ...


Gars would outgrow this, but your idea of red tail or hujeta barracudas would work and their similar. Gulper catfish are neat, but they can only be in species tanks and arnt cheap.

bichers are cool as well as lima shovel nose (tough they are pretty much the max size of fish you can keep. A fire mouth colony would be cool as well.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I was told the red tailed barracuda would get pushed around very easily


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> I was told the red tailed barracuda would get pushed around very easily


 By larger cichlids yes, but it will be fine in a tank where its the largest fish in a tank with this species as the main fish


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

one lst question i know its a doubtful question but are there any puffers that can mix with anything

thank you


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> one lst question i know its a doubtful question but are there any puffers that can mix with anything
> 
> thank you


 Im not too familiar with puffers, but i think they are usually kept solo or in a species tank (some species like fahaka MUST be kept alone as they are so intolerant of tank mates- it is even wondered how they can breed in the wild without killing eachother). May work in a semi aggressive community, but im not sure

Most puffers are kept solo though


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah prob not the best of ideas.....
so the tank idea i have in mind is

120
Managunse or trimac(if i can find one)
some kind of cat(any suggestions)
and maybe a Jack Dempsey
maybe a GT
A wolf fish(not sure which to do common or red hi fin)
my pleco

Any suggestions


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> yeah prob not the best of ideas.....
> so the tank idea i have in mind is
> 
> 120
> ...


This "new" stocking seems pretty similar to the fish you used to have


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

No the first stocking was my original idea I haven't done that before

will that work you think


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> yeah prob not the best of ideas.....
> so the tank idea i have in mind is
> 
> 120
> ...


This "new" stocking seems pretty similar to the fish you used to have
[/quote]
Ok that makes sense now. I would take the wolf fish from the stocking and mayby replace it with something. Be aware that jaguars can get 15" so you cant get anything thats too small. Your stocking seems like it could work, but i've heard both jd and green terrors work and don't work together so im not totally sure witch is the norm. Jaguars sometimes arn't very tolerant of tankmates so similar sized cichlids are needed (which you don't really have room for) I think some bichers would be a cool option

Are there any fish you definitely want? If so its best to work around that. Jaguars can work , but they probably are better suited solo or in much larger tanks with other similar sized cichlids. Even breeding pairs are often aggressive to one another


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well I wanted the ciclid centerpiece. But I don't want it to be the common cichlids like the Oscar and I really liked the idea of doing a wolf fish 
So what I'm basically saying is that I either want to work around a semi rare cichlid or a wolf fish or bothh haha
What should I maybe do Haha


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> Well I wanted the ciclid centerpiece. But I don't want it to be the common cichlids like the Oscar and I really liked the idea of doing a wolf fish *most large cichlids liek festae and jags do bes solo or in large tanks with other large fish. Your stocking could wourk, but the jag would most likly own the tank and could get violent with smaller jd or green terors. If you want a wolf fish get a nice species and keep it solo. Wolf fish arnt that active though.*
> So what I'm basically saying is that I either want to work around a semi rare cichlid or a wolf fish or bothh haha*You cant really work aroun a wolf fish as its kill or be killed. Jags can get along with other cichlids like jd and gt's, but an adult jag will likely pick on its smaller tank mates. A fire mouth cichlid colony is a tank ive been wanting to do. I think a green terror or small group would be an ideal center piece then do some convicts, firemouths or other medium sized cichlids*
> What should I maybe do Haha


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

i guess i am going the manguense route since i just picked one up for three dollars...

I really appreciate the help Sean-820 man its really nice to have some help on this as i am not too knowledgeable on the Wolf fish front

Thanks again


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> i guess i am going the manguense route since i just picked one up for three dollars...
> 
> I really appreciate the help Sean-820 man its really nice to have some help on this as i am not too knowledgeable on the Wolf fish front
> 
> Thanks again


 Just be careful with the jag especieally when its older. As a juvie it should be too bad to tank mates, but it may be a prick when its adult at 6" larger then everything else. When its older you may evewn need to thin the tank stocking. I would keep the stocking down even at the beginning as the jag will grow moderatly fast so your tank will be full in no time. Wolf fish are cool, but its probably not a fish you want if you only have one tank as all they do is sit on the bottom and wait for food. If you ever decide to go solo check out fahaka puffers. They get large and massacure anything in their tanks there that mean. They are constantly active and personable too. Any larger armoured cats would be good. Id probaly get a nice species of pleco as they come in so many varieties. You did say that you dont know if you want oscars, but other large fish are probably best with a jag. Some jags will put up with tank mates , while other may be very agressive. Hopefully byy getting it young you can get you jag somewhat used to tankmates, but always be on the lookout for agression and something liek an eggcrate divider would be a good tool to have just in case most likly the jag gets agressive.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well idk if he is going to make it cause my JD is picking on him pretty hard right now and if anything happens i might just try a little less aggressive fish than like dats(although i know little about them)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

andymellon4 said:


> Well idk if he is going to make it cause my JD is picking on him pretty hard right now and if anything happens i might just try a little less aggressive fish than like dats(although i know little about them)


Whats the size difference? I would just do a water change to stress them out and then go to home depot and pick up eggcrate in their ceiling tile department and some zip ties and make a divider so you can seperate them at least temporarily.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

The JD is 3 inches and the Manguense is 2 inches and i have another tank i can put him in but right now he is not beating up on him he is still fine but the JD is following him everywhere


----------

